# iiTimer released! (iPhone/iPad timer)



## masterofthebass (Jun 9, 2010)

get it in the app store here: http://itunes.apple.com/iiTimer or the lite version

For those of you who don't know, iiTimer is a native timer for iPhone/iPod/iPad that strives to have the same functionality of the standard computer timers, such as CCT and qqTimer. The name is an homage to qqTimer, which heavily influenced this app. 

Features:


Features:

- Scramblers for ALL official puzzles (2x2-7x7, megaminx, pyraminx, square-1, clock).
- Ability to save sessions for later lookup.
- Shows current and best averages of 3/5/12/100 


I'm looking to expand features for future updates, but would love feedback on what users want, so either post here, or send an e-mail to [email protected]

I wanted to get this up in the app store ASAP, so there will be some bugs, and some crashes, so please bear with me. I will be updating the app with bug fixes when they need to be fixed.

This is a universal app, so it will run natively on both the iPhone and iPad without having to buy separate apps!

website: http://cube.danrcohen.com/iiTimer/


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 9, 2010)

like


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 9, 2010)

Just bought it.
I t looks great the only thing I can think of right now is to add more scramblers like skewb which is semi-official.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 9, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> Just bought it.
> I t looks great the only thing I can think of right now is to add more scramblers like *skewb which is semi-official.*



lolwut?


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 9, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> sick. why is the color scheme on the icon wrong?



lol. I never would have noticed.


----------



## Forte (Jun 9, 2010)

I have this now <3
It's awesome! The font size is all good and everything too!
I do agree that if it's not too much trouble, a skewb scrambler could be added.

Good job


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 9, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> sick. why is the color scheme on the icon wrong?



omg... blame lucas. He's the one who made the icon.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes! This makes me want my ipod touch back even more! I can't use it the whole summer! Can't wait till summers over!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 9, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



I will be updating the icon on my next submission. I'll also remember to change the OS required, as 3.0 should be able to work, but I set it to 3.1 without checking. I'll probably submit that little update in a few days.


----------



## Forte (Jun 9, 2010)

The colour scheme is wrong, you can't have a white-blue edge


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 9, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > sick. why is the color scheme on the icon wrong?
> ...



Yeah, yeah. In the final tweaking, I added a y instead of an x for a perspective format.


----------



## Samania (Jun 9, 2010)

AHH You should've told me this before I bought TapStack D: 

Looks really nice. I'll buy it once I can find 2.00. Its probably worth the price anyway


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 9, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



Blue-White-Orange? What about it?


----------



## Elliot (Jun 9, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



A U2 wouldn't line up the centers with the two edges you are referring to.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 9, 2010)

You CAN in fact switch two edge pieces, oprah.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 9, 2010)

Seriously, what are you talking about? That is the International colour scheme.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 9, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Seriously, what are you talking about? That is the International colour scheme.



If you follow his link, it has one with incorrect color scheme.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh sorry, that was directed at Oprah62.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 9, 2010)

Dan, you're awesome! And I guess the app is okay too...


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 9, 2010)

Did you actually need to mention that you were a world record holder?


----------



## joey (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats Dan.


----------



## Forte (Jun 9, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > The colour scheme is wrong, you can't have a white-blue edge
> ...


wuz the sarcasm lol


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 9, 2010)

well done! more iphone apps yumm


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 9, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



What do you mean, Oprah? Is there anything wrong with the orange-white edge being on the left of blue-white edge?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 9, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...


LOL wtf? Aren't they the same? is this the site you were talking about? http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/iitimer/id375822731?mt=8 O_O


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 9, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > stinkocheeze said:
> ...



I think he changed it


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 9, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> LOL wtf? Aren't they the same? is this the site you were talking about? http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/iitimer/id375822731?mt=8 O_O



I just updated it


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 9, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > LOL wtf? Aren't they the same? is this the site you were talking about? http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/iitimer/id375822731?mt=8 O_O
> ...



Pshhhhhhh.... Hax0r.


----------



## Me (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats! You just successfully entered one of the most niche markets in the world through one of the most popular mobile platforms in the world! Prepare to receive currency from Apple... Unless someone releases a free version...


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 9, 2010)

Me said:


> Congrats! You just successfully entered one of the most niche markets in the world through one of the most popular mobile platforms in the world! Prepare to receive currency from Apple... Unless someone releases a free version...



heh, the goal wasn't to make money though  I just have to cover some costs.


----------



## Toad (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh my your WCA profile pic is so attractive Dan...


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 9, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Oh my your WCA profile pic is so attractive Dan...



i didn't put it up there... its actually annoying.


----------



## Toad (Jun 9, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my your WCA profile pic is so attractive Dan...
> ...



Oh bad times... Can't you email someone to remove it?


----------



## Laura O (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice app with a good design.

It's a little bit annoying that the screen locking is not disabled when the timer is running, so when solving big cubes I have to unlock the screen first to stop the timer.


----------



## Shortey (Jun 9, 2010)

larf said:


> Nice app with a good design.
> 
> It's a little bit annoying that the screen locking is not disabled when the timer is running, so when solving big cubes I have to unlock the screen first to stop the timer.



Go to Settings then to general. Then tap Auto-lock (just guessing that's what it's called. I have a norwegian iPhone. ).


----------



## Laura O (Jun 9, 2010)

Morten said:


> Go to Settings then to general. Then tap Auto-lock (just guessing that's what it's called. I have a norwegian iPhone. ).



Well, of course I know how to switch it off in general, but that's only a workaround, not a real solution to that problem. 

There are other apps that disable the locking, so it would be nice to have that function in the app.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 9, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> hey lucas is that the scramble(in the icon) from erik's WR single?


We have a winner! 

Took you all long enough.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 9, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> hey lucas is that the scramble(in the icon) from erik's WR single?


We have a winner! 

Took you all long enough.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 9, 2010)

larf said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > Go to Settings then to general. Then tap Auto-lock (just guessing that's what it's called. I have a norwegian iPhone. ).
> ...



I will definitely look into that. I didn't have an issue on my iPad, and I didn't so anything long enough to test on the iPhone. Will be included in the next update.


----------



## Hays (Jun 14, 2010)

Really nice timer, definetlay a lot better than anything already out there.

However...
1) When you go to the home menu from the app it deletes your solves
2) It defaults to 3x3 scrambles even if you were on a different puzzle prior to it
3) It doesn't save changing the scramble type to WCA
4) Having a default session name with date and even would be good
5) You can't see your solve times from the main screen
6) Screen turns off (already mentioned)

Except for #6 these are all just minor annoyances and don't really make much of a difference besides ease of use.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 15, 2010)

Hays said:


> Really nice timer, definetlay a lot better than anything already out there.
> 
> However...
> 1) When you go to the home menu from the app it deletes your solves
> ...



1 & 2) i was going to add that functionality at some point, but with multitasking coming in os4, i am almost inclined not to mess with it :/
3) I'm not sure how to go about saving that preference, if you are changing scrambles, you might as well change the type too 
4) seems like a good idea.
5) i cant think of a good way to do that, nor the reason. The screen is small enough as it is on the iphone.
6) fixed in the update waiting approval now.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 16, 2010)

I just got the app. I love it.

It would be nice if you could save your sessions so that you can go back to them and add more times, instead of just being able to look at the times.


----------



## Carson (Jun 16, 2010)

Did you use this for the square-1 scrambler, or qq's?

Here


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 16, 2010)

I used qq's mainly because I did not feel like trying to translate python into C. Javascript was much easier to do.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 16, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



People can upload their profile image themselves. That's how I did my WCA image. Warning: crop your photo to the same proportions it will be displayed, or else the aspect ratio will look wrong. Mine was a jpg file, 200x300 pixels.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 19, 2010)

You could maybe put in scrambles for non-WCA puzzles, like qqTimer does. It would be quite useful.

By the way, amazing timer. I used it in my entry to cube depot.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 19, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> You could maybe put in scrambles for non-WCA puzzles, like qqTimer does. It would be quite useful.



thats one of the things that i am asking for feedback for. I, in theory can add scramblers for every puzzle, but im looking for things that people actually want. What exact scramblers would you like to see?


----------



## Forte (Jun 19, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> cuberkid10 said:
> 
> 
> > You could maybe put in scrambles for non-WCA puzzles, like qqTimer does. It would be quite useful.
> ...



I think a Skewb scrabler would be nice


----------



## MW1990 (Jun 19, 2010)

It's not wrong... just not the Standard American/Worldwide colour scheme. I use Japanese colour scheme ftw.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 19, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> cuberkid10 said:
> 
> 
> > You could maybe put in scrambles for non-WCA puzzles, like qqTimer does. It would be quite useful.
> ...



A dominio scrambler and some of the 3x3 subsets.


----------



## Faz (Jun 20, 2010)

Maybe it's just my Ipod, but sometimes when i click on stats, it exits the program.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 20, 2010)

yea... **** crashes. I've been trying to fix it, but I'm having issues soloing out the problem. I will submit an update as soon as i figure it out though.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 30, 2010)

UPDATE!!

- 3x3xN, Skewb, and 3x3 Subset Scramblers!
- built for iOS4
- fixed random crashing completely !!!
- ability to manually enter times
- recalls current session on app launch

Itll be rolling into the app store soon. Looking for more suggestions to add


----------



## Forte (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the Skewb, Dan!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 2, 2010)

I think a beep or some sort of warning at the end of inspection like cubetimer would be nice


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Maybe it's just my Ipod, but sometimes when i click on stats, it exits the program.



Apps always crash until you update it a few times. When I had lightbike2, it kept on crashing. When the update came out, it stopped.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 2, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> I think a beep or some sort of warning at the end of inspection like cubetimer would be nice



I recently added stephanie chow's voice from CCT to the inspection for the next version. Need to add more features before the update though.


----------



## bonhomme (Jul 7, 2010)

Great job.
I'm still waiting for a CxLL trainer on Ipod/iphone/ipad or mac. Maybe in your future 3X3 subsets...


----------



## nccube (Jul 7, 2010)

I've got a problem, when I touch the stats it just shows the best and current averages, and when I click to see one of them it crashes (always, not randomly)


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 7, 2010)

nccube said:


> I've got a problem, when I touch the stats it just shows the best and current averages, and when I click to see one of them it crashes (always, not randomly)



someone else had e-mailed me about a problem like this. Could you perhaps make a video? I couldn't seem to replicate this at all.


----------



## nccube (Jul 7, 2010)

OK, I'll try and make a vid about it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8hLVOEQwCI with a 2x2 avg5!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 7, 2010)

I actually seem to have replicated it on the iPhone simulator. I will fix is ASAP and get an update in the app store. I think this is an issue with the new iOS 4.0, as I don't have a real device to test it on.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 7, 2010)

--update--

Fixed the bug, submitted new version to the app store. Give it about a week for them to review it.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 7, 2010)

Why did you copy nakajima's channel?


----------



## nccube (Jul 8, 2010)

I did it because when he quitted I was just 1 sec. slower than him and I had to make a new channel (+1 sec. +1 number)


----------



## chris410 (Jul 8, 2010)

I was using it on my ipad and did not have any issues, worked perfectly. On my itouch, since upgrading to the 4.x version I have quite a few crashes so I think they are attributed to some sort of bug in 4.x rather than your app.

The Beep at the end of inspection is probably the only feature I would really like to see added and it sounds like you have that covered.


----------



## denhil3 (Jul 8, 2010)

That's cool! Thanks a lot, Sir!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 8, 2010)

chris410 said:


> I was using it on my ipad and did not have any issues, worked perfectly. On my itouch, since upgrading to the 4.x version I have quite a few crashes so I think they are attributed to some sort of bug in 4.x rather than your app.
> 
> The Beep at the end of inspection is probably the only feature I would really like to see added and it sounds like you have that covered.



next update adds that bug fix for 4.x (will also make 3.x more stable ) and I've added voices for inspection like CCT. (wca style)


----------



## Elliot (Jul 8, 2010)

Dan, if you don't mind me asking...how many apps have you sold? Have you topped the $100 you were hoping for?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 8, 2010)

Sorry, this is kinda OT but I have always wondered what a promotion code is. I thought this question would fit into this thread best.

To not keep this post totally off-topic:
I will buy the iiTimer application as soon as I get money on my iPod.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 8, 2010)

Elliot said:


> Dan, if you don't mind me asking...how many apps have you sold? Have you topped the $100 you were hoping for?



yes, I've sold enough to cover the $100, but not much more. I am quite doubtful I will even get money from any country other than the US, since I have to sell more than $150 worth per currency to get paid.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 9, 2010)

One thing you should add is when you hit "reset session" a message pops up saying "Are you sure" Ive accidently hit the button and it wipes my session.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't save my session, when I press SAVE SESSION it tells me to enter a name tag. When I do so and want to press DONE the tag disappears again.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 9, 2010)

when the tag disappears, your session should be saved. Did you look at the saved sessions to see if it was actually saved?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 9, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> when the tag disappears, your session should be saved. Did you look at the saved sessions to see if it was actually saved?



This confused me, but then I figured it out.

You should make it so a window pops up and says "Session Saved".


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 9, 2010)

done.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 9, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> when the tag disappears, your session should be saved. Did you look at the saved sessions to see if it was actually saved?



Oops  Okay, actually it worked perfect  Thanks for the quick reply!

Also: How do I upload updates if new ones come out? (Without paying again)


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 9, 2010)

if you mean download, you just go into your app store and update it. It should be the last tab in the app store, and it'll show all the updates available for your phone, along with their price (99% are free)


----------



## Dratini (Jul 11, 2010)

Another reason to buy an iTouch... *wants* D: I'm saving up money for cubes and an iTouch at the same time >.>


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 13, 2010)

latest update just accepted. Should be pushing into the app store soon. Now it'll work on iOS4


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 15, 2010)

Can you put 2x3x3 in the 3x3xN scrambles?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 15, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Can you put 2x3x3 in the 3x3xN scrambles?



done.


----------



## chris410 (Jul 15, 2010)

Updated and it seems to be working really well (so far no crashes). The voice during countdown is very helpful.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 15, 2010)

For some reason voice during inspection is not working for me. Am I missing something?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 15, 2010)

I can't listen to music when I use the timer.


----------



## Samania (Jul 23, 2010)

It might be the iOS 4.0 update for iPod touch, but usually when I time myself on a big cube that takes more than 2 and a half minutes to solve, it just crashes. Like the whole iPod and it goes back to where it says "slide to unlock". 

Is this just me?


----------



## Tord (Jul 25, 2010)

Samania said:


> It might be the iOS 4.0 update for iPod touch, but usually when I time myself on a big cube that takes more than 2 and a half minutes to solve, it just crashes. Like the whole iPod and it goes back to where it says "slide to unlock".
> 
> Is this just me?



I believe you should change the setup on the iPod specifically for those solves. Setup -> General -> Autolock -> NEVER 
(Might be slightly different names, I translated these from norwegian.)

Anyway, just bought it now. I'll update this post after I have tested iiTimer for a day or two. Good first impression!

Edit: I approve. Best timer on the current market.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Aug 3, 2010)

I bought this a few days ago and I have to say it's *AMAZING*.
Everything looks nice and sleek.



CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I can't listen to music when I use the timer.



This was also a bit of a problem for me. Do you think you could add it in?

Also, sometimes I'll accidentally touch and it will start inspection and then I hold my fingers down to start the timer and it will start a 2nd inspection and I'm not sure how to solve this problem.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 11, 2010)

NEW UPDATE!

I fixed most of the little bugs here and there. (manual enter not giving new scrambles, crashes)

This update also allows ipod playback while the app is running with the option to turn off the countdown voice all together. 

Still looking for more ideas to add to the app.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 11, 2010)

It would be completly awesome if it functioned like CubeMaina. You could see your PB's for all puzzles (single and average) and you could graph averages and you could compare them to other cubers. (This would require internet connection though.)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 11, 2010)

I just got the update. I like it. Thanks for adding the domino scrambles and music playback.


----------



## Toad (Oct 31, 2010)

Just got this for my iPhone. Brilliant app Dan, you're super awesome  <3


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 28, 2010)

Just released another version!

Added LL and ZBLL scrambles under 3x3 subsets. (you're welcome mark)
Built for iOS 4.2
general bug fixes


----------



## Toad (Nov 28, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Just released another version!
> 
> Added LL and ZBLL scrambles under 3x3 subsets. (you're welcome mark)
> Built for iOS 4.2
> general bug fixes


 
Thank you!! 

To prove I'm really thankful I'm spending my 1337th post on you.

This app is leet!


----------



## Godmil (Nov 30, 2010)

Ooh that's cool that you're still developing the App.
Can I add a wee request, when the timer is running could touching anywhere on the screen stop it please. I'd really like to use this timer but I tried it twice and both times I accidental hit one of the buttons which ment I had to select an option before I could get back to the timer to stop it. I can't think of any reason why anyone would need to go into the options while the timer was running, so if it could be changed do the whole screen acted as a "stop" button that would be fantastic. Thanks.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 30, 2010)

hmmm, which options are you talking about? I'm fairly certain that I had disabled all the buttons while the timer was running. I will try and replicate the issue, and definitely fix it, as it was my original intention to only allow the timer area to be "active" when the timer was running.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Maybe it was a bug that's not in the latest version (it was last week that I tested it) but I could definitely go into the penalties menu while the timer was still running, and also the other option beside it (sorry I haven't got my ipod with me), I think it was the scramble options.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 30, 2010)

hmm... it may be an issue on the ipod/iphone. I forget to test that as much because I don't have one


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't think if it's been mentioned yet (sorry if it has) but in the new update I can't press the stats or settings buttons. I have an iPod Touch 4G if that helps in some way I don't know.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 23, 2010)

50% OFF CHRISTMAS SALE FROM 12/24/2010 TO 1/1/2011

MERRY ****ING CHRISTMAS!!!!!!


----------



## unirox13 (Dec 28, 2010)

I love this timer, but I do have one small request(sorry if this has been asked before, but I don't have time to search through this thread, I'm at work). Could you add a way to just output a scramble without changing the type of scramble or timing yourself? A lot of times I just use this to get a scramble without actually timing myself, and it's a pain to have to change the scramble type to another and then back to the one I'm using in order to generate a new scramble. 

Other than that this app is amazing, I love how many different types of scrambles there are, especially the obscure ones, like 3x3xn.


----------



## Toad (Dec 28, 2010)

Just time for 1 second then delete the time...?

Seems a pretty illogical request to me as no other popular timers offer this...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 28, 2010)

I'd love to play music while running the app.


----------



## unirox13 (Dec 28, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Just time for 1 second then delete the time...?
> 
> Seems a pretty illogical request to me as no other popular timers offer this...


 
I've actually got 2 other timers on my ipod that both generate scrambles at the push of a button. However the scrambles that they output aren't nearly as good as the ones that the iiTimer outputs.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 28, 2010)

I could add a batch scramble function, but as Toad mentioned, I find it simple enough to just start the timer and start it instantly to get a new scramble. I do this all the time when testing the app  I can't think of a reason to clutter up the interface more with a button that would be hardly used, but I appreciate the suggestion.

I'm going to be submitting a lite version with very limited functionality if people are interested in trying before buying.

Remember, price is 1/2 off until New Years so get it while its hot!


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 28, 2010)

Alrighty, i just got this app today, and i gotta say it's a pretty nice app, there are a few thigns you couyld add to it, but some of them you probably already know.

I just got my ipod touch also, on bozing day, and iitimer was one of the first apps i got. It looks exactly like qqtimer; which is my favorite timer. and best thing of them all, it's portable!!

great app!!


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 28, 2010)

some of the add-ons could include:

- music playing capabilities.
- More scrambles. ( if i can remember which ones there were to add)
- more average types: average of 100 possibly.
- graph to show improvement. (like on cubemania.org)
- background or color changing abilities.

i'm not saying that you should add all of those, but it's just some suggestions.


----------



## unirox13 (Dec 28, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> I could add a batch scramble function, but as Toad mentioned, I find it simple enough to just start the timer and start it instantly to get a new scramble. I do this all the time when testing the app  I can't think of a reason to clutter up the interface more with a button that would be hardly used, but I appreciate the suggestion.
> 
> I'm going to be submitting a lite version with very limited functionality if people are interested in trying before buying.
> 
> Remember, price is 1/2 off until New Years so get it while its hot!


 
Understandable, plus after fiddling with it today I've gotten used to just starting the timer and then atopping it again to get a new scramble. However I do have another suggestion. I think that a landscape mode would be very useful. Especially if the text of the scrambles was a little larger in landscape mode. It's a little difficult to see the scrambles for some of the larger ones. Just a thought. Other than that I really like this app a lot. The amount of scrambles are great.


----------



## Toad (Dec 28, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> some of the add-ons could include:
> 
> - music playing capabilities.


 
o_o

iPod...?


----------



## choza244 (Dec 28, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> - music playing capabilities.


 
What do you mean with music playing capabilities? because I always listen to music while I'm using the timer


----------



## Toad (Dec 28, 2010)

choza244 said:


> What do you mean with music playing capabilities? because I always listen to music while I'm using the timer


 
How?! Listening to music on an iPod? Ridiculous.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Dec 29, 2010)

Music plays just fine while using it..

Bought this a few days ago. Great app, thanks Dan.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 29, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> some of the add-ons could include:
> 
> - music playing capabilities.
> - More scrambles. ( if i can remember which ones there were to add)
> ...



These are suggestions I've already thought about (except the music. With multi-tasking, there's no point to music controls within the app anymore). I haven't found a good graphing utility in order to produce the graphs, but it is definitely something I have wanted to add. About color, there isn't anything in the iOS SDK for color picking, so I will have to do a lot of work for something that doesn't necessarily add too much benefit. If I can find a nice solution, it is also something I was looking to add already.



unirox13 said:


> Understandable, plus after fiddling with it today I've gotten used to just starting the timer and then atopping it again to get a new scramble. However I do have another suggestion. I think that a landscape mode would be very useful. Especially if the text of the scrambles was a little larger in landscape mode. It's a little difficult to see the scrambles for some of the larger ones. Just a thought. Other than that I really like this app a lot. The amount of scrambles are great.


 
I looked into doing landscape mode when I first designed the interface. If you have a friend with an iPad, look at how it is on there. I almost use it exclusively on landscape but when I had to make the UI for iPhone, landscape just did not work. There is not enough screen real estate to have it look at all appealing.


----------



## unirox13 (Dec 29, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> I looked into doing landscape mode when I first designed the interface. If you have a friend with an iPad, look at how it is on there. I almost use it exclusively on landscape but when I had to make the UI for iPhone, landscape just did not work. There is not enough screen real estate to have it look at all appealing.


 
Darn, then perhaps a zoom feature? It's not a huge deal, I can always move my ipod closer lol. But it would be nice if the scrambles for 5x5 cubes and up were a little larger and easier to read.


----------



## unirox13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry for the double post(even though they are 3 days apart lol). I do have one small complaint that I just happened to notice today. I went to save my session; the dialog box pops up asking me for a name, after typing the name of the session I realize that there is no way for me to save this session. The keyboard on my ipod touch pops up and covers the "Cancel" and Enter" buttons on the dialog box. There is no way to move the keyboard out of the way so that I can hit the Enter button to save the session.
Am I the only one having this problem? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 1, 2011)

My app crashes a lot. When I'm doing 3x3 and stop the timer often there's no problem but when I'm doing puzzles that take longer like 5x5 and megaminx and it just runs for a few minutes (I'm slow) it will just shut down.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 2, 2011)

unirox13 said:


> Sorry for the double post(even though they are 3 days apart lol). I do have one small complaint that I just happened to notice today. I went to save my session; the dialog box pops up asking me for a name, after typing the name of the session I realize that there is no way for me to save this session. The keyboard on my ipod touch pops up and covers the "Cancel" and Enter" buttons on the dialog box. There is no way to move the keyboard out of the way so that I can hit the Enter button to save the session.
> Am I the only one having this problem? Am I doing something wrong?



I had the same problem when I had the app on the iPhone, now I have an iPad and there is a button to hide the keyboard so you can hit the save button, but in the iPhone I didn´t know how to solve the problem, and I tought that like no one had posted anything about the issue, that was just that I was doing something wrong, the thing is that I had the iPhone just a few days, but now in the iPad there is no problem


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 2, 2011)

I bought this app a couple days ago, love it. An option to hide the timer like in qqTimer would be nice. It would also be cool if the app could go horizontal when you turn it horizontal.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 2, 2011)

Again with my lack of iPhone experience :/ I'll look into fixing the session name issue.

Cyrus - no landscape. iPhone isn't big enough. (unless I find some magic solution)


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 4, 2011)

Lite version is now available!

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/iitimer-lite/id412288127?mt=8

Also updated the full version with some new features.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 14, 2011)

Dan, would it be possible for you to add iPad hardware keyboard compatibility to start/stop iiTimer with the spacebar? Thanks!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 14, 2011)

Elliot said:


> Dan, would it be possible for you to add iPad hardware keyboard compatibility to start/stop iiTimer with the spacebar? Thanks!


 
I originally wanted to have that and it was one of my first ideas. The problem is that there is no way to just listen to keystrokes in apple's API. Until apple provides that functionality, I don't think there will be that feature.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 15, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> I originally wanted to have that and it was one of my first ideas. The problem is that there is no way to just listen to keystrokes in apple's API. Until apple provides that functionality, I don't think there will be that feature.



Oh, I see. No problem, thanks anyway.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 15, 2011)

ya... I got a bluetooth keyboard right away, and I always thought that would make it way nicer (to use with iiTimer), but I just can't find a solution for that which works well :/


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 18, 2011)

Guess what?

EVERYTHING'S HALF OFF!


----------



## Erzz (Mar 18, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Guess what?
> 
> EVERYTHING'S HALF OFF!


 
Nice. Been using the lite one, just bought full. Thanks!


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 18, 2011)

Erzz said:


> Nice. Been using the lite one, just bought full. Thanks!


 
Like all the features?  The lite version is really lacking :/


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 18, 2011)

Time to get this timer. Owait...


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 28, 2011)

Version 1.4 is now out!

Should fix some bugs people were having, and hopefully didn't add any more. As always, let me know of any problems and I'll see what I can do to fix them.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 7, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Version 1.4 is now out!
> 
> Should fix some bugs people were having, and hopefully didn't add any more. As always, let me know of any problems and I'll see what I can do to fix them.


 
I may have not noticed this in the thread; but did you fix the bug where if you tried to save a session, it brought up the iPod keyboard but it wouldn't go away?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 8, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I may have not noticed this in the thread; but did you fix the bug where if you tried to save a session, it brought up the iPod keyboard but it wouldn't go away?


 
For those who had that problem: yes
For those who did not have it: no


----------



## nickcolley (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd buy it if it had a sexy UI.. Maybe you can team up with someone to do graphical work for it.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 8, 2011)

nickcolley said:


> I'd buy it if it had a sexy UI.. Maybe you can team up with someone to do graphical work for it.


 
it is... IMHO no timer even comes close to this


----------



## nickcolley (Jul 8, 2011)

There's no doubt it has a lot of features, but what I mean is. It's pretty ugly, when you look at websites like Cubemania you can definitely see a difference. Cubemania is simple but well thought out and if they made an app i'd rather have something looking like that.

I mean functionally it's sound but I like apps that look nice.

There are other timer apps that look nice but dont have many features such as TapStack ( http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tapstack/id348872579?mt=8 ) which looks really cool but only has a timer function (However there is a pro version in development I think)

Also I've tried this one: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rubiks-cube-timer/id399852981?mt=8
I don't like the visuals that much but they are a massive improvement on black and white. Also not many features there either.

Might do some mock ups on photoshop or something to illustrate my point later.


----------



## unirox13 (Nov 19, 2011)

I love the app! Ignore the haters, the black and white is perfect. But pretty please add an option to make the time invisible during the solve.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 19, 2011)

unirox13 said:


> I love the app! Ignore the haters, the black and white is perfect. But pretty please add an option to make the time invisible during the solve.


 
Thanks, I appreciate it. Also, that's a great suggestion. Once I figure out how to fix my development computer, I'll be updating the app with a bunch of bugfixes and a few new features.


----------



## unirox13 (Nov 19, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it. Also, that's a great suggestion. Once I figure out how to fix my development computer, I'll be updating the app with a bunch of bugfixes and a few new features.


 
Awesome! I look forward to the update! iitimer is definitely my favorite timer but being able to see the time is killing me.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't know if it's just me but I downloaded it and it keeps adding .02 to .04 sec to my time. I almost got a PB sub 1 average then it added .02 and made my average 1.07 :fp 

It keeps crashing on my ipod and I keep accidentally deleting my last solve for some reason. Is it possible to make the timer sideways (make it an option or something)?


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 19, 2011)

The crashing stems from bugs that I have fixed, but for some reason my laptop is not letting me upload a new version. The iPhone's screen is just way too small to have a landscape version while making it look even remotely ok. Landscape is an iPad only feature.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 19, 2011)

By the way Dan, I have some more bugs.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey! Just downloaded the app, super awesome!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 16, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> By the way Dan, I have some more bugs.


 
Well I finally got around to fixing my computer so that I could update the app! 

Latest update has tons of bug fixes, thanks to Andrew. If anyone has some suggestions/features/bugs, just post them here and I'll definitely take a look.


----------



## unirox13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Please, I beg of you, add an option that hides the time during the solve! Pretty please with sugar on top?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 17, 2012)

Awesome! I'm downloading it right now. Thanks a lot, Dan!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 17, 2012)

unirox13 said:


> Please, I beg of you, add an option that hides the time during the solve! Pretty please with sugar on top?


 
THat seems reasonable enough. Keep an eye out for the next version


----------



## doc (Jan 17, 2012)

Could you add a blind mode option?


----------



## Forte (Jan 17, 2012)

megaminx scrambles still cut off ):


----------



## Pixel 6 (Jan 20, 2012)

Please add the option to delete specific solves. Nothing worse than having a few hundred 3x3 solves with a best of 1.56 on solve 5 that I can't erase. 

Also, please add the option to be able to switch cubes, and keep 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 averages running with their own sets of times.

Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 27, 2012)

For some reason, an average with a DNF is displayed differently in every area. Here's what I mean:










Also, viewing all times in session still doesn't work:






Edit: Thanks so much for the update, importing times works again!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 27, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> For some reason, an average with a DNF is displayed differently in every area. Here's what I mean:
> 
> 
> Also, viewing all times in session still doesn't work:
> ...


 
I'll take a look at these and see if I can fix it :/


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 18, 2012)

Dan, for the love of all things nice, please make an option for instant timer start! You have no idea how many times I have to throw out a solve because I don't hold down long enough.

Also, if my iPod runs out of battery and I restart it, the app treats the current averages all as PBs. However, if I delete a solve, all PBs are reset. Weird little bug I've been getting for a while.


----------



## LarsN (Apr 18, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Dan, for the love of all things nice, please make an option for instant timer start! You have no idea how many times I have to throw out a solve because I don't hold down long enough.


 
I agree.

Also the app seems to crash a lot. Which may or may not have something to do with my iPad being old. I can't seem to find any clue as to what makes it crash other than it is always during a solve.


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 9, 2013)

bug, idk if reported
"auto inspection"
using iitimer on my ipad 3rd gen

i have inspection mode on w/ voice

press and hold down on screen (starting inspection)
(while still holding down) press Settings
release and then go back to Timing

if you begin the solve, the time flickers with the inspection countdown
when the solve is finished, the countdown begins automatically

you have to restart the app to fix it


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 9, 2013)

ok I'll take a look into it. I knew there were some issues like that, but I'll just disable stuff when you're touching the screen.


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 9, 2013)

Okay then =D


----------



## DrKorbin (Jan 9, 2013)

Umm... Did anyone propose memorization time feature?


----------



## LouisCormier (Jan 9, 2013)

One of the most annoying bugs I have noticed is that when you try adding a penalty, or evenn if you just press the ''Add penalty'' button, it will *add* another solve to the session instead of modifying the time.

I think it would also be nice to have both mo3 and avg5, where avg5 is the default and you can add mo3 if you want in the settings tab.


----------

